# apple snail



## Deathdealer91 (Jul 23, 2014)

So I bought this giant apple snail from a mom and pop shop. Its about the size of a softball. It laid eggs and now I have some baby snails in my freshwater tank. They eat and eat somemore. They seem to keep my tank clean.


----------



## big b (Jun 28, 2014)

and you are complaining...or being happy?


----------



## Arthur7 (Feb 22, 2013)

There are several apple snails. Some feed on organic debris and then clean the pool. But destroy the other living plants. Perhaps, if there are too many.


----------



## parkiller (Feb 4, 2014)

Apple snails are crazy cool. I'm jealous


----------



## Arthur7 (Feb 22, 2013)

But you must have a lot of green plants. It is interesting that the eggs are laid out of water (in the lamp, or so)


----------



## big b (Jun 28, 2014)

curious,where did you find them?i have been trying to find a true apple snail for a while now.


----------



## Deathdealer91 (Jul 23, 2014)

big b said:


> and you are complaining...or being happy?


Being happy. Lol


----------



## Deathdealer91 (Jul 23, 2014)

parkiller said:


> Apple snails are crazy cool. I'm jealous


Yes they are. Its about the size of a softball


----------



## Deathdealer91 (Jul 23, 2014)

Arthur7 said:


> But you must have a lot of green plants. It is interesting that the eggs are laid out of water (in the lamp, or so)


It is very interesting


----------



## Deathdealer91 (Jul 23, 2014)

big b said:


> curious,where did you find them?i have been trying to find a true apple snail for a while now.


I git them at a mom and pop shop called alligator alley. They have all kinds of exotic animals


----------



## seove (Sep 22, 2014)

I have way too many (more than 50). I need to find a way to get rid of them besides destroying them. :-(


----------



## majerah1 (Oct 29, 2010)

seove said:


> I have way too many (more than 50). I need to find a way to get rid of them besides destroying them. :-(


We have a part of the forum you can post some for sale, or even a local aquarium shop can take them. Then there is Aquabid and even Ebay, plus Craigslist and local aquarium forums. Where abouts are you located?


----------



## seove (Sep 22, 2014)

majerah1 said:


> We have a part of the forum you can post some for sale, or even a local aquarium shop can take them. Then there is Aquabid and even Ebay, plus Craigslist and local aquarium forums. Where abouts are you located?


Thanks. I haven't learned how to ship live items yet. I'm in Northeast Ohio.


----------



## majerah1 (Oct 29, 2010)

There are a lot of great tutorial videos on how to bag and ship. Just do some searching and you can always have someone let you ship to for practice to make sure you do a good job. Explain to them you will ship for shipping cost but would like a review on how the critters made it. That way you can work on any issues before actually selling anything.


----------



## big b (Jun 28, 2014)

seove said:


> Thanks. I haven't learned how to ship live items yet. I'm in Northeast Ohio.


you said it brother,i am not sure if i will ever know how to ship live things ever.


----------



## seove (Sep 22, 2014)

majerah1 said:


> There are a lot of great tutorial videos on how to bag and ship. Just do some searching and you can always have someone let you ship to for practice to make sure you do a good job. Explain to them you will ship for shipping cost but would like a review on how the critters made it. That way you can work on any issues before actually selling anything.


Thanks. Just yesterday, I received some critters in the mail. I saved the shipping container so I now have one to start with.


----------



## Deathdealer91 (Jul 23, 2014)

They are getting bigger and some have formed shell on the backs. Almost time to ship. Ill keep you updated.


----------

